# Chequia



## jazyk

Buenos días,

¿En qué países se oye Chequia? ¿El término les parece común o prefieren el nombre más largo República Checa? Sé que muchos todavía conocen el país como Checoslovaquia , pero no hablemos de esto aquí.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## alinapopi

Hola,

No sé si la pregunta es sólo para países hispanos. Pero te puedo contestar por el mío: allí sí que decimos _Chequia _(Chehia, leído Chejia).

Un saludo.


----------



## Jellby

Desde la escisión de Checoslovaquia, lo más normal ha sido "República Checa", aunque poco a poco parece que se va imponiendo "Chequia", aunque a mí me parece un nombre artificioso, la verdad.


----------



## Juan Nadie

La República Checa o Chequia. Los usos sin mayor diferencia, aunque probablemente, si lo fuera a escribir en un texto formal, la primera.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Como ya han comentado en España se oyen las dos formas pero a mí también me suena un poco raro lo de Chequia.


----------



## flljob

En México nunca he oído Chequia. Qué bueno que existe, porque para responder a _¿De dónde es?,_ decir de la República Checa es poco práctico. Mejor:
-¿De dónde es?
-De Chequia.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En Centroamérica tampoco he oído o leído lo de "Chequia". Para nosotros siempre ha sido "República Checa". No sabía que existía esa palabra.


----------



## Fara

En Argentina no se escucha "Chequia". Sólo "República Checa".


----------



## Popescu

Jellby said:


> Desde la escisión de Checoslovaquia, lo más normal ha sido "República Checa", aunque poco a poco parece que se va imponiendo "Chequia", aunque a mí me parece un nombre artificioso, la verdad.


 
Pues es todo lo contrario en España se ha dicho siempre Chequia, desde que nació como país, lo que pasa es que desde los medios de comunicación y en general todos los organismos que pueden controlar un poco la lengua desde hace ya bastante se insiste en que se llame Rep. Checa, debe ser que es más purista, es casi en mismo caso de irak-iraq, pero lo que no se dan cuenta es que tendrían que decir también Rep. Eslovaca y no Eslovaquía, por lo que yo paso y sigo diciendo Chequia y Eslovaquia.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Popescu said:


> Pues es todo lo contrario en España se ha dicho siempre Chequia, desde que nació como país, lo que pasa es que desde los medios de comunicación y en general todos los organismos que pueden controlar un poco la lengua desde hace ya bastante se insiste en que se llame Rep. Checa, debe ser que es más purista, es casi en mismo caso de irak-iraq, pero lo que no se dan cuenta es que tendrían que decir también Rep. Eslovaca y no Eslovaquía, por lo que yo paso y sigo diciendo Chequia y Eslovaquia.


 
Y me parece bien... Chequia debe ser.


----------



## Vampiro

Cuando vi el título del hilo pensé que se trataba de cualquier otra cosa.
Primera noticia que tengo de que en algún lado le dicen "Chequia" a la República Checa.

_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vampiro said:


> Cuando vi el título del hilo pensé que se trataba de cualquier otra cosa.
> Primera noticia que tengo de que en algún lado le dicen "Chequia" a la República Checa.
> 
> _


 
Y eso que está cerca de Transilvania...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chequia


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Y eso que está cerca de Transilvania...
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chequia


Es que cuando yo vivía en Transilvania eso todavía era el Reino de Bohemia.

_


----------



## Jenufa

Vampiro said:


> Es que cuando yo vivía en Transilvania eso todavía era el Reino de Bohemia.
> 
> _


Yo estoy de acuerdo con esta opinión. "Chequia" es un mal invento de cuando se dividió Checoslovaquia, al menos en los tiempos acuales. El país se llama en checo "República Checa" (es decir, su equivalente en checo). Y lo que en checo se llama "Chequia" (su equivalente Cechy) corresponde a lo que en español se ha llamado siempre Bohemia. 
Claro que si hace fortuna, pues acabará imponiéndose. 
(Aunque sea más largo, también decimos República Dominicana).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Jenufa said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con esta opinión. "Chequia" es un mal invento de cuando se dividió Checoslovaquia, al menos en los tiempos acuales. El país se llama en checo "República Checa" (es decir, su equivalente en checo). Y lo que en checo se llama "Chequia" (su equivalente Cechy) corresponde a lo que en español se ha llamado siempre Bohemia.
> Claro que si hace fortuna, pues acabará imponiéndose.
> (Aunque sea más largo, también decimos República Dominicana).


 
¿Ah? Interesante. ¿Siempre llaman a su país así, _República Checa_? Ese es el nombre oficial.
Porque Francia también es République Française, pero todo el mundo dice France. México es Estados Unidos Mexicanos, pero se le dice México, y un montón de ejemplos más.
¿Entonces?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Jenufa said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con esta opinión. "Chequia" es un mal invento de cuando se dividió Checoslovaquia, al menos en los tiempos acuales. El país se llama en checo "República Checa" (es decir, su equivalente en checo). Y lo que en checo se llama "Chequia" (su equivalente Cechy) corresponde a lo que en español se ha llamado siempre Bohemia.
> Claro que si hace fortuna, pues acabará imponiéndose.
> (Aunque sea más largo, también decimos República Dominicana).



_Así es, según he constatado en  fuentes oficiales checas (traducidas al español ).
Pravda vítězí
La verdad vence
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Ah? Interesante. ¿Siempre llaman a su país así, _República Checa_? Ese es el nombre oficial.
> Porque Francia también es République Française, pero todo el mundo dice France. México es Estados Unidos Mexicanos, pero se le dice México, y un montón de ejemplos más.
> ¿Entonces?



Con una diferencia: Francia y República Francesa, México y Estados Unidos Mexicanos, Argentina y República Argentina, Alemania y República Federal Alemana son dos nombres de la misma realidad. No es el caso de la República Checa, que está formada por tres países  históricos, Bohemia o Chequia, Moravia y Silesia Checa (que es parte de la Silesia Meridional).


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Ah? Interesante. ¿Siempre llaman a su país así, _República Checa_? Ese es el nombre oficial.
> Porque Francia también es République Française, pero todo el mundo dice France. México es Estados Unidos Mexicanos, pero se le dice México, y un montón de ejemplos más.
> ¿Entonces?


La diferencia es que México no nació como “Estados Unidos Mexicanos” y Francia ya era Francia antes de ser república.
República Checa, en cambio, nació con ese nombre al dividirse Checoslovaquia en la década del ’90.
Creo que se impone respetar cómo llaman los checos a su país.
Además eso de “Chequia” no parece estar muy extendido que digamos…
_


----------



## ManPaisa

He oído *Chequia* desde hace mucho tiempo, pero por aquí no se usa.
Creo que es un calco del francés *Tchéquie.*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ya, gracias... entonces, confirmado, se llaman a sí mismos _Soy de la República Checa._


----------



## Popescu

ManPaisa said:


> He oído *Chequia* desde hace mucho tiempo, pero por aquí no se usa.
> Creo que es un calco del francés *Tchéquie.*


 
¿¿Por qué va ser un calco?? el mismo calco que_ *République tchèque *_lo es de República Checa


----------



## ManPaisa

Popescu said:


> ¿¿Por qué va ser un calco?? el mismo calco que_ *République tchèque *_lo es de República Checa


 
¿Y de dónde más vendrá, si en la propia Rep. Checa no se usa nada parecido?


----------



## Popescu

Viene de ahí mismo, los de Chequia han presionado porque es como ellos llaman a su país _*Česká republika.*_


----------



## Plzenak

Soy Checo y prefiero decir : Soy de la República Checa . Chequia suena terrible


----------



## Juan Nadie

Jenufa said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con esta opinión. "Chequia" es un mal invento de cuando se dividió Checoslovaquia, al menos en los tiempos acuales. El país se llama en checo "República Checa" (es decir, su equivalente en checo). Y lo que en checo se llama "Chequia" (su equivalente Cechy) corresponde a lo que en español se ha llamado siempre Bohemia.
> Claro que si hace fortuna, pues acabará imponiéndose.
> (Aunque sea más largo, también decimos República Dominicana).





Vampiro said:


> La diferencia es que México no nació como “Estados Unidos Mexicanos” y Francia ya era Francia antes de ser república.
> República Checa, en cambio, nació con ese nombre al dividirse Checoslovaquia en la década del ’90.
> Creo que se impone respetar cómo llaman los checos a su país.
> Además eso de “Chequia” no parece estar muy extendido que digamos…
> _



Holanda es lo mismo que Chequia, así que supongo que los puritanos llamarán a los habitantes de Holanda Países Bajos «paisbajero». Respetemos, respetemos.


Sí, neerlandés, claro, de la región de neerlandia.


----------



## ManPaisa

Popescu said:


> Viene de ahí mismo, los de Chequia han presionado porque es como ellos llaman a su país _*Česká republika.*_


 
¿Y qué tiene que ver *Chequia* con *Česká republika?* 
Definitivamente no entiendo.


----------



## Popescu

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver *Chequia* con *Česká republika?*
> Definitivamente no entiendo.


 
A ver un checo ya lo ha dicho unos comentarios más arriba que Chequia les suena horrible, ellos se llaman *Česká republika, *y presionan para que se diga en otras lenguas República Chequia y no Chequia.

Chequ*ia* viene del país de los checos, igual que Eslovaqu*ia* el país de los eslovacos, Ital*ia*-italianos, Franc*ia*-franceses.....Todos vienen del mismo sitio. Pufff que agobio.


----------



## dexterciyo

¿República *Chequia*? ¡Creo que lo estamos embarrando más!

_Česká republika_ suena más a República *Checa* que a _Chequia_:

http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Nadie said:


> Holanda es lo mismo que Chequia, así que supongo que los puritanos llamarán a los habitantes de Holanda Países Bajos «paisbajero». Respetemos, respetemos.
> 
> Sí, neerlandés, claro, de la región de neerlandia.


No veo qué tienen que ver y cómo entraron los gentilicios en el cuento.  Estábamos hablando del nombre del país, hasta donde yo entiendo.
Y sigo opinando que cada país con sus costumbres y su historia, la cual debe respetarse.  Por lo que veo a los checos les suena horrible “Chequia”, y prefieren “República Checa”.
El nombre oficial de Chile es “República de Chile”, pero ese nombre nosotros no lo usamos ni en los desfiles militares.
No sé si existirá algún mexicano que diga “yo soy de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos”, pero hasta ahora no he escuchado a ninguno. 
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

dexterciyo said:


> ¿República *Chequia*? ¡Creo que lo estamos embarrando más!
> 
> _Česká republika_ suena más a República *Checa* que a _Chequia_:
> 
> http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Hasta ahora Popescu no ha conseguido explicarnos por qué es preferible _*Chequía *_a _*República Checa*_, que sí se parece a _Česká republika._ Ni tampoco el origen del término _*Chequía*_, que según ella piden a gritos los propios checos.

Voy a averiguar si los dominicanos también quieren que se llame _*Dominiquia *_a su país.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Vampiro said:


> No veo qué tienen que ver y cómo entraron los gentilicios en el cuento.  Estábamos hablando del nombre del país, hasta donde yo entiendo.
> Y sigo opinando que cada país con sus costumbres y su historia, la cual debe respetarse.  Por lo que veo a los checos les suena horrible “Chequia”, y prefieren “República Checa”.
> El nombre oficial de Chile es “República de Chile”, pero ese nombre nosotros no lo usamos ni en los desfiles militares.
> No sé si existirá algún mexicano que diga “yo soy de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos”, pero hasta ahora no he escuchado a ninguno.
> Saludos.
> _


Los gentilicios suelen tener mucho que ver con el nombre de la región. Las regiones suelen tener mucho que ver con el nombre de los gentilicios. No me parece complicado de entender.

De momento un checo (dice serlo y de momento sólo ha sido *1*), ha expresado su preferencia. También debería respetarse la costumbre e historia española a la hora de los nombres y gentilicios de los países y sus habitantes. Un ejemplo de ello, Birmania.

El nombre oficial de España es Reino de España, pero por comodidad se usa España. El nombre oficial de Chile es República de Chile, pero por comodidad se usa Chile.
El nombre oficial de Francia, México, Argentina... no es el que usamos normalmente.
Creo que es fácil ver la relación con República Checa.


*Comodidad o lo que sea.


----------



## jazyk

En la República Checa a veces se usa el término Česko (pronunciado Chesco) para referirse a todo el país.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Para contestar unas preguntas de Jacyk:
"¿En qué países se oye Chequia? ¿El término les parece común o prefieren el nombre más largo República Checa?"
se han comparado los casos de al menos otros 20 países, algunos de ellos con nombres indubitados.
La imaginación de los participantes es comparable con la paciencia de los moderadores.
Pues bien, en España he oído ocasionalmente Chequia  por República Checa, y  utilicé alguna vez aquel nombre  creyendo que era correcto; desde que supe que no lo era, ya hace algún tiempo, digo República Checa. Cuando quiera hablar de Bohemia, diré Bohemia, que es el nombre tradicional en España para esa parte de la República Checa.


----------



## Plzenak

jazyk said:


> En la República Checa a veces se usa el término *Česko* (pronunciado Chesco) para referirse a todo el país.


 
Sí, lo usamos bastante frecuentemente .

Personalmente pienso que : Bohemia = Čechy (se pronunica Cheji en espaňol y es parte de la república) 

: la República Checa / Chequia = Česká republika / Česko ( todo el país )


----------



## jazyk

Yo lo veo así:

Česká republika/Česko - República Checa/Chequia
Čechy - Bohemia


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Qué raro que en un hilo tan concurrido nadie haya citado:

DPD
*República Checa*. Nombre oficial de este país de Europa. No hay razones para censurar, en textos de carácter no oficial, el uso de la forma _Chequia, _surgida por analogía con _Eslovaquia:_ _«No se especifica durante cuánto tiempo tendrán que hacer méritos Polonia, Chequia, Hungría y Eslovaquia»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 10.1.94). El gentilicio es _checo_.




Plzenak said:


> Soy Checo y prefiero decir : Soy de la República Checa . Chequia suena terrible



¿Por esto te suena mal?:



> Personalmente pienso que : Chequia = Čechy (se pronunica Cheji en espaňol y es parte de la república)


Supongo que no quieres que una parte represente al todo, pero no entiendo la equivalencia que estableces en el terreno lingüístico.
¿En español qué relación hay entre la palabra Chequia y la palabra Cheji?

Saludos


----------



## Plzenak

jazyk said:


> Yo lo veo así:
> 
> Česká republika/Česko - República Checa/Chequia
> Čechy - Bohemia


 
Sí , es así , tienes razon . En el comentario mío que está más arriba me equivoqué. Por equivocacion permuté Čechy por Česko y no me lo fijé .
Me lo corregiré.


----------



## mirx

jazyk said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿En qué países se oye Chequia? ¿El término les parece común o prefieren el nombre más largo República Checa?


 
En México no.
No nos parece común, suena como a marca de jabón para platos.
El nombre más largo -_República Checa_- es el único que conocemos.


----------



## flljob

Plzenak said:


> Sí, lo usamos bastante frecuentemente .
> 
> Personalmente pienso que : Bohemia = Čechy (se pronunica Cheji en espaňol y es parte de la república)
> 
> : la República Checa / Chequia = Česká republika / Česko ( todo el país )


 
Bien. Es mucho fácil decir _Soy de Chequia_, que _Soy de la República Checa_.

¡Bienvenida Chequia!


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Bien. Es mucho fácil decir _Soy de Chequia_, que _Soy de la República Checa_.
> 
> ¡Bienvenida Chequia!


 
A lo mejor, sí, pero suena demasiado parecido a "Soy de Chechnia". No creo que a los de Chequia les guste.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> A lo mejor, sí, pero suena demasiado parecido a "Soy de Chechnia". No creo que a los de Chequia les guste.


 
Chequia tiene toda la estructura de una palabra española. Pertenece al genio de nuestra lengua, que diría Grijelmo.

Saludos


----------



## Plzenak

MAGUANÁ said:


> Qué raro que en un hilo tan concurrido nadie haya citado:
> 
> DPD
> *República Checa*. Nombre oficial de este país de Europa. No hay razones para censurar, en textos de carácter no oficial, el uso de la forma _Chequia, _surgida por analogía con _Eslovaquia:_ _«No se especifica durante cuánto tiempo tendrán que hacer méritos Polonia, Chequia, Hungría y Eslovaquia»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 10.1.94). El gentilicio es _checo_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por esto te suena mal?:
> 
> Supongo que no quieres que una parte represente al todo, pero no entiendo la equivalencia que estableces en el terreno lingüístico.
> ¿En español qué relación hay entre la palabra Chequia y la palabra Cheji?
> 
> Pensé decir que los castellano hablantes pronunciarían la palabra ´Čechy´ como ´Cheji´ ( no digo , ni no sé si la expresion ´Cheji´ es una palabra y significa algo ).
> 
> Simplemente no me gusta ( y creo que a muchos checos también ) la expresion ´Chequia´ , prefiero la ´República checa´ ( que se enseňa decir mayormente en las escuelas checas) , pero es su cosa y podéis llamar a mi país como queréis.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Plzenak

flljob said:


> Bien. Es mucho fácil decir _Soy de Chequia_, que _Soy de la República Checa_.
> 
> ¡Bienvenida Chequia!


 
Sí , es mucho más fácil , pero a mí no me gusta . Y como ya dije antes , en las escuelas se enseňa decir : soy de la República checa . ( excepto de unos meses cuando nos enseňaba un profesor de México , cual nos preguntaba : Qué tal Chequia ?  )


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

MAGUANÁ said:


> Qué raro que en un hilo tan concurrido nadie haya citado:
> 
> DPD
> *República Checa*. Nombre oficial de este país de Europa. No hay razones para censurar, en textos de carácter no oficial, el uso de la forma _Chequia, _surgida por analogía con _Eslovaquia:_ _«No se especifica durante cuánto tiempo tendrán que hacer méritos Polonia, Chequia, Hungría y Eslovaquia»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 10.1.94). El gentilicio es _checo_.
> ...
> ...
> 
> Saludos



No me convence que una cita de un diario sea razón suficiente para defender el uso de Chequia en textos no oficiales. Tanto más si al poner la fuente se comete error en el nombre del diario, que muy probablemente es 'El Mundo', con artículo.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Manuel G. Rey, ¿qué tal citas del ABC?  El País, El Mundo... Probablemente sólo tienes que nombrar un periódico que respetes para encontrar el nombre.


----------



## flljob

Lo que parece ser la página oficial de la República Checa se llama Chequia.cz.
Ellos mismos llaman Chequia a su país.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

La oficial es: http://www.czech.cz/es


----------



## flljob

Mira esto:

http://chequia.cz/

Saludos


----------



## elineo

En Grecia usamos el nombre _Chejía_ (Τσεχία) no _República Checa_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Juan Nadie said:


> Manuel G. Rey, ¿qué tal citas del ABC?  El País, El Mundo... Probablemente sólo tienes que nombrar un periódico que respetes para encontrar el nombre.



No fuí yo, sino el DPD, quien se limitó a dar como razón una cita en un diario. 
De todas formas, los diarios que respeto como fuentes de información no tengo las mismas razones para respetarlos como autoridades lingüisticas; a directores y articulistas, en general, sí.
Aún así, en el futuro no consuraré el uso de Chequia por República Checa; nunca lo he censurado, solo he dejado de usarlo.
Quienes parecen censurarlo son los checos, al menos algunos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Nunca había siquiera escuchado *Chequia*, pero no me parece nada mal. Si a la *República Eslovaca* la llamamos *Eslovaquia*, ¿qué nos impide hacer lo mismo con el nombre en español de la *República Checa*? Según la Wikipedia, el mismo gobierno checo recomienda Chequia excepto en los ámbitos oficiales.

Si diera lugar a confusión con otros lugares, pues no serviría, como ocurre con llamar "América" a los Estados Unidos de América. Allí sí que hay mucha confusión, solo miren: "Llegué de Europa ayer; hoy estoy en el Brasil pero mañana salgo para América." 

No soy geógrafo, pero creo que ese problema no se presenta con Chequia; en español no consideramos que "Chequia" se refiera únicamente a la parte de Bohemia y descarte la de Moldavia. Para nosotros solo es un derivado de "checo", así como de otros gentilicios han surgido nombres de países. Si tengo razón, ¡es perfectamente válido! Otra razón en contra sería que el término fuera despectivo en español, cosa que no es.

Me tomará algún tiempo acostumbrarme a ese nombre, pero bienvenido sea.


----------



## Bashti

A mí me gusta Chequia. El país y la palabra.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Nunca había siquiera escuchado *Chequia*, pero no me parece nada mal. Si a la *República Eslovaca* la llamamos *Eslovaquia*, ¿qué nos impide hacer lo mismo con el nombre en español de la *República Checa*? Según la Wikipedia, el mismo gobierno checo recomienda Chequia excepto en los ámbitos oficiales.
> 
> Si diera lugar a confusión con otros lugares, pues no serviría, como ocurre con llamar "América" a los Estados Unidos de América. Allí sí que hay mucha confusión, solo miren: "Llegué de Europa ayer; hoy estoy en el Brasil pero mañana salgo para América."
> 
> No soy geógrafo, pero creo que ese problema no se presenta con Chequia; en español no consideramos que "Chequia" se refiera únicamente a la parte de Bohemia y descarte la de Moldavia. Para nosotros solo es un derivado de "checo", así como de otros gentilicios han surgido nombres de países. Si tengo razón, ¡es perfectamente válido! Otra razón en contra sería que el término fuera despectivo en español, cosa que no es.
> 
> Me tomará algún tiempo acostumbrarme a ese nombre, pero bienvenido sea.



La página de Wikipedia tambien dice:
"Aun así, aunque en castellano el nombre corto comienza a utilizarse, el término no ha sido reconocido en forma cartográfica, y su reemplazo a corto plazo no parece previsible. La Real Academia Española en su XXII edición no reconoce la denominación _Chequia_ como nombre usual de este país. Además entre los habitantes checos existe también una polémica en relación con el nombre "Chequia" dado que este solo hace alusión a la región de Bohemia y no a la de Moravia."


----------



## Milton Sand

Cierto, Manuel. Para mí, "Chequia" es una completa novedad. Podrán pasar años antes de que su uso se extienda lo suficiente como para que las academias de la lengua lo incluyan formalmente en los diccionarios.


----------



## Pinairun

Del Vademécum de la FUNDÉU BBVA:



> *República Checa*
> Aunque el empleo de _Chequia_ no es censurable en determinados contextos, es *siempre preferible* la denominación oficial _República Checa_.


 


> *Chequia*
> _Chequia_ es el nombre tradicional en español de este país europeo.
> Sin embargo, debe tenerse en cuenta que el nombre oficial es _República Checa_.
> 
> La República Checa la forman los territorios históricos de Bohemia, Moravia y la parte checa de Silesia. Es miembro de la Unión Europea desde el año 2004.



Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Ah, ¿entonces "Chequia" en España es de lo más usual?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No creo. Pero no puedo asegurarlo, pues no se habla mucho de la República Checa o de Chequia. 
He visto en la oferta de viajes para el otoño, y no pone ni una cosa ni la otra: 'Brno, Praga, Karlovy Vary, Pilsen.... ' Los viajes no son a países sino a ciudades o lugares.


----------



## avFenix

Me parece mejor llamarle Republica Checa, coincido con aquellos foristas que opinan que Chequia suena muy artificial.


----------



## Bashti

No sé qué tiene de artificial Chequia. El nombre oficial de España es Reino de España, como el de México es Estados Unidos Mexicanos y no vamos preguntando por ahí -Oye, ¿tú eres del Reino de España o eres del Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda del Norte? ¡Ah! ya decía yo que me parecía que eras de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos-. Sería una especie de diálogo para besugos. Evidentemente, una cosa es el nombre oficial y otra el uso habitual. 
Por otra parte, habrá quien viaje a ciudades concretas y no a países, pero tampoco caigamos en cosas como las que ocurren con algunos turistas que vienen a las Baleares o a las Canarias y no se enteran de que están en España. Muchos, cuando viajamos, nos interesamos por el país y procuramos conocer algo más que una sola ciudad o una sola playa aunque, a veces, no sea posible.


----------



## Jenufa

flljob said:


> Mira esto:
> 
> http://chequia.cz/
> 
> Saludos


Este enlace es bastante revelador. Sólo se llama "chequia" la página web: chequia.cz; probablemente porque alguien se les adelantó. Luego, cuando entras, en la primera página de la web se repite en los titulares "República Checa" hasta cinco veces, y ninguna "Chequia" (salvo ese "chequia.cz"). 
A lo mejor es una discusión sin mucho futuro, porque a cada cual le gusta más un nombre u otro, pero a muchos "Chequia" nos sigue sonando muy raro, quizá porque más que "país de los checos" parece que se aluda a un "país de las chekas". Aunque como en todo, a otros les gustará precisamente por este motivo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Bashti, cuando dije 'los viajes son a ciudades...' me refería a los viajes anunciados en los programas de agencias, por lo que esos programas no me habían servido para salir de dudas pues no mencionaban ni República Checa ni Chequia.
En cuanto al argumento de los nombres usuales, el ejemplo del Reino Unido es válido, pero en sentido contrario. Poca gente dice que va al Reino Unido, y aún menos a Gran Bretaña; pero muchos dicen que van a Inglaterra, aunque su viaje incluya Gales (que no es Inglaterra), o incluso Escocia. Es decir, toman la parte por el todo, y es lo que en puridad sucede si llamanos Chequia a la República Checa.
Pero cada cual es libre de elegir, y no creo que haya dificultad para hacerse entender ni con un nombre ni con el otro.
No olvidemos que la pregunta inicial era sobre el nombre usual en cada país, no sobre el individualmente preferido.
En el mejor de los casos, en España hay un empate.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Un dato más. En la página www.czechtourism.com, dice ser oficial del país. En la versión en español utilizan sin mayor problema ambas versiones del nombre del país, República Checa y Chequia.

Jenufa, creo que a muchos les gustaría más si fuera el país de las checas, a muchas les gusta más siendo el país de los checos.


----------



## Jellby

Bashti said:


> No sé qué tiene de artificial Chequia.



Yo no dije artificial, sino artificioso, poco natural, forzado... No es que tenga que ser incorrecto, pero es un nombre que, hasta donde yo sé, no tiene mucha tradición en español, suena como si al país de los afganos le dijésemos Afgania, o al de los portugueses, Portuguia, o al de los egipcios, Egipcia.


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Yo no dije artificial, sino artificioso, poco natural, forzado... No es que tenga que ser incorrecto, pero es un nombre que, hasta donde yo sé, no tiene mucha tradición en español, suena como si al país de los afganos le dijésemos Afgania, o al de los portugueses, Portuguia, o al de los egipcios, Egipcia.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Sin embargo, flljob dice que es una creación que se corresponde con _el_ _genio de nuestra lengua._


----------



## Bashti

Tienes razón. Posiblemente es una cuestión de preferencias. Seguramente la duda surge por el hecho de que estábamos acostumbrados a Checoslovaquia y ahora, con Eslovaquia por su lado parece que República Checa que, sin duda, es su nombre oficial, queda un poco, digamos envarado, no sé si me explico bien. Y, evidentemente, lo lógico es que sean los propios checos los que nos digan cómo prefieren que se llame a su país en español. Y si ellos han decidido que sea República Checa, pues no hay más que hablar.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Sin embargo, flljob dice que es una creación que se corresponde con _el_ _genio de nuestra lengua._


 
Lo comenté haciendo referencia a tu mensaje. Argumentabas algo sobre _Chechnia_. Esa ch junto a una n no es nada española.

 En México, a nadie se le ocurre decir Disneyland, todo el mundo dice Disneylandia. La terminación en _-ia_ es de lo más frecuente en los topónimos.A eso me refería cuando hice el comentario. 
En la página oficial de Chequia nos ponen esto: La segunda ciudad más grande de *Chequia* ofrecerá...

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

flljob said:


> Lo comenté haciendo referencia a tu mensaje. Argumentabas algo sobre _Chechnia_. Esa ch junto a una n no es nada española.
> 
> En México, a nadie se le ocurre decir Disneyland, todo el mundo dice Disneylandia. La terminación en _-ia_ es de lo más frecuente en los topónimos.A eso me refería cuando hice el comentario.
> En la página oficial de Chequia nos ponen esto: La segunda ciudad más grande de *Chequia* ofrecerá...
> 
> Saludos.



No se discute que los checos usen el nombre Chequia. Pero ¿lo usan por República Checa o por Chequia = Bohemia?


----------



## Milton Sand

Jellby said:


> Yo no dije artificial, sino artificioso, poco natural, forzado... No es que tenga que ser incorrecto, pero es un nombre que, hasta donde yo sé, no tiene mucha tradición en español, suena como si al país de los afganos le dijésemos Afgania, o al de los portugueses, Portuguia, o al de los egipcios, Egipcia.


Es que en esto de gentilicios y topónimos hay de todo. Llamamos Arabia al país de los árabes, Lituania a la tierra de los lituanos, India la de los indios, Albania donde los albanos, Rusia de los rusos, Eslovaquia de eslovacos, Moldavia de moldavos, Serbia y serbios, Mongolia y mongoles, Alemania y alemanes, Fenicia y fenicios, Birmania y birmanos, y muchísimos etcéteras.

Me excedí en ejemplos para decir que es difícil asegurar de ellos, a simple vista, si el gentilicio dio origen al topónimo o viceversa.

Si consideráramos que la República Checa existe como tal sólo desde 1993, podríamos argüir que tampoco ese nombre tiene mucha tradición.

Luego de discutir la validez semántica, etimológica o descriptiva del término Chequia (aunque poco hemos discutido eso en comparación con nuestras opiniones personales), deberíamos esperar a ver si el nombre cala. (¿Una década? )

A mis oídos, no parece ni forzado ni inapropiado, solo nuevo y, como a todo lo nuevo, es natural que se le oponga alguna resistencia.


----------



## flljob

*Chequia*
_Chequia_ *es el nombre tradicional* en español de este país europeo. 
Sin embargo, debe tenerse en cuenta que el nombre oficial es _República Checa_. 

La República Checa la forman los territorios históricos de Bohemia, Moravia y la parte checa de Silesia. Es miembro de la Unión Europea desde el año 2004.

*Esto lo copié* del mensaje de Pinairun. 

Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Pero, Flljob, ¿acaso _Chequia_ te parece tradicional a ti? A mí me suena bien (no le veo impedimento ni gramatical ni etimológico) y veré si puedo acostumbrarme, pero en realidad me parece muy pronto para hablar de tradición a menos que ya aparezca _Chequia_ en mapamundis y atlas. Supongo que esa fue más bien una suposición del autor del artículo.

Un dato: "República checa" es cinco veces más frecuente que "Chequia" según Google. Pero es que hay que darle tiempo, hay que darle tiempo...


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Tu descabellado comentario de que _Chechia_ era un término que cuadraba con 'el genio de nuestra lengua' , nada tenía que ver con lo de Chechnia. ¿Por qué habría de tenerlo? Tan absurdo era cuando lo escribiste como lo es ahora...


 
Relee los mensajes 40 y 41. Léelos con atención. 
Chequia tiene una estructura española; Chechnia, no.
Chequia cuadra perfectamente bien con el español; Chechnia, no. Y *jamás*, en *ninguno* de mis mensajes he puesto *Chechia*.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

En vista que el tema sobre la corrección o incorrección en el uso de "Chequia" ha sido suficientemente analizado, este hilo queda cerrado.

Gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

